# Sage DB, thoughts a couple of weeks on



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

OK, for once I am going to remain serious. when I found out that I had to drink decaf, I thought my world had imploded and one of the first decisions I made, was to ditch the traditional setup. I only saw myself drinking one or two cups a day and thought it pours overkill having my Bosco. I have since discovered, that decaf opens up a whole new world and when you find the right combination of bean to roaster.....bingo!

When I set the Sage up, knowing it has bells and whistles a plenty, I decided just to keep to the standard configuration. The first thing I learned, after the amazingly quick set up to reach shot temp, was that I did not accurately weigh the grind in and the result was that at approaching 30 seconds I had only collected 20 grams. I lazily pressed the manual button at the exact point the timer cut off and poured another 12 seconds. Expecting a sink shot I was pleasantly surprised. I then thought about people who have lengthened the pre infusion time and pulled a 50 second shot, except mine was by accident!

I honestly do like the Sage. It is not a traditional coffee machine and that is the biggest hurdle to overcome. Once you have, you are presented with a 2016 version of a classic car giving you all the advantages of modern technology.

Yesterday, I had my white gloves service. It was fun. The chap knew his product although in fairness, by the time he arrives, many people have not even opened the box, so it is aimed at beginners. That said, I learnt a lot and had plenty of questions. he did tell me that the vast majority of problems with the DB are scale related and suggested even with soft water, to descale every two months. I pointed out my John Lewis 5 year warranty and smiled. I know the boiler is very small. I will descale it at 2 months and see if and what comes out eofre I agree to doing it that often. With a professional water filter, I have never descaled any of my machines in years.

So, to sum up, I find it a very capable machine, suited to my new lifestyle. You could do far worse. It is not a silver bullet though and you have to have a good understanding of the basics of shot preparation to get the best out


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good to see another surprised warrior in the 'coffee battle' for good taste.

Let's see how long you keep it David:secret:


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

@dfk41 just wandering what your veiws are a few months on.

I have been looking for an upgrade from the gaggia classic for a while. I love the traditional machines but keep coming back to the sage db.

I would prefer a double boiler rather than hx but price is an issue. I can just about stretch to a sage but i need a push one way or the other.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I still have it`! A love hate relationship......love because it just does what it says on the tin. Is very repeatable, lots of settings to play with, heats up super quick and nothing out there to touch it.........hate....simply because it is a modern version of a coffee machine.....not at all traditional or box shaped to even shiney.....maybe thats a good thing!

I bought my son one selling the Profitec 700 and he prefers it as well....so in a short sentence.....tradional versus modern!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

....but the coffee,that's the important thing. Forgot the looks,if you can & just appreciate the ease of use. If you love shiny then it's not for you.

Love coffee then it's hard to beat for home use.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

@dfk41

would this machine work with the wilfa grinder or not? Likely not fine enough I guess?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

James811 said:


> @dfk41
> 
> would this machine work with the wilfa grinder or not? Likely not fine enough I guess?


Unfortunately, as good as the Wilfa is it is no good for espresso


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

That was my thoughts. I'm using mine at the moment for the odd espresso in my cheapie Delonghi with pressurised basket but didn't think it would work in the sage.

Im considering a sage but really don't want to have to buy a new grinder again haha


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

James - not only will u buy a new grinder - you may well buy another one within the year that cost more than the DB.

Resistance is futile ;-)


----------

